# Grizzly G5959



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I came across this table saw on Craigslist, the guy is asking $1000 for the saw but has already said he will take $900 for it. He says there isn't any rust on the top, and it's in working condition. He isn't able to tell me how long the rails are, nor is he able to tell me how old the saw is. 
I know this is a discontinued saw, but wanted to know if this sounds like a good deal, and if anyone knew anything about the saw. Below are the pictures that he sent me through email. 
Any help is appreciated,
Nick


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just glancing seems like theres a few fancy things on that saw. For one, looks like a 40-inch rail to the right with an extra 12 or so to the left, so good rip capacity. Also appears to have a mag switch, a pretty handy safety feature. The mobile base is a big plus too. As far as the saw itself, its nearly impossible to tell if its a good deal without a model number. I can tell you that grizzly cabinet saws, which im assuming this is as it seems big for a hybrid saw, run anywhere from 12 hundred to 12 grand, so im going to guess its a good deal for 900


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

That's a right tilt saw----think twice about that if you are accustomed to a left tilt saw---I wouldn't want it---


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I didnt notice it was a right tilting blade, i think that just turned me off to this saw


----------



## kirankhadka (Feb 2, 2016)

nblumert said:


> I didnt notice it was a right tilting blade, i think that just turned me off to this saw


I use right and left both. You have to be careful, and attentive while operating saw no mater what.There is no such thing as being accustomed to table saw, left tilt or right tilt; what I meant that's when accident can happens. I have used them interchangeably, as I have Jet 3 HP, RT( which I like a lot) and delta 5 HP LT for at least 4 years. Get it for that price, that 12" blade at the tip & 5 hp motor has so much torque, it will eat any wood like butter. Fence can all be adjusted. If you were to buy, bring home and align blade, fence, table, change belt, check bearing with belt off ( put link belts to dampen vibration, my opinion, both my saws, jointer are quieter) no matter what. Will go long way, and you'll learn your first lesson and get to know your saw. Being a woodworker is just as much about keeping up and taking care of machine yourself. All above skills are withing the grasp of woodworker and tools can be borrowed from auto shops if necessary. 

I do not know what people dislike right tilt, I mean I have made tenons and bevels etc, didn't feel any difference. 
My in-law almost lost his finger( Blade split wood and threw it on left tilt), so it takes 100% of your attention not only because you are feeding to running blade, but also to react to secondary incident if it occurs as well. 
Good luck.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

People dislike right tilt as it traps the wood between the blade and the fence, raising the possibility of a kick back. 

The solution is to use the fence on the left side of the blade when cutting bevels, but most right handers will find that unnatural.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I haven't made a bevel cut in months*

Having a right tilt only matters when you want to make a bevel cut and then you simply put the fence on the left side of the blade. No Big Deal. :surprise2:I have never owned a right tilt, and I'm right handed, so I'm very used to standing to the left of the blade a bit when operating my saws. 

My buddy, a finish carpenter, framer and cabinet maker has a right tilt Grizzly 3 HP and has no issues. For $900.00 it is a beautiful saw and I would snatch it up. 

Bevels or long miters, what you want to call them, are one of the most difficult cuts to make and get precisely straight that I know, especially over a longer length. They are used primarily to hide the joint in cabinet cases... loud speakers and such. A rabbet with a thin edge will do virtually the same thing and is easier to make and glue up. JMO. :smile3:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A rabbet with a thin edge will not match grain patterns like a bevel will on legs.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had both right and left tilt saws and could care less which way they tilt. If everything is straight and true the wood shouldn't bind between the blade and fence.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

*Grizzly G5959 - 12" Table Saw Pro-Cabinet-Style 5 HP Single-Phase 220V*

_This industrial-grade saw can handle the extra big jobs, all day, every day. And don't worry if you're stepping up to this beast from a 10" saw: It includes both 5/8" and 1" arbors, so you can keep your old blades. The G5959 has all the features you'd expect from a top-quality cabinet saw, plus some you'll pay extra for elsewhere. But don't take our word for it - check it out yourself!
Features:

Cast iron trunnions
3/8" x 3/4" T-slots
Cast iron miter gauge
4" dust port
Power transfer: Triple V-belt
Table size w/ wings: 30-1/4" D x 48" W
Precision ground cast iron table
Clear plastic guard with steel splitter
Sloped cabinet floor assists dust collection
Dual arbors: 5/8" and 1"
Motor cover standard
Heavy-duty cam lever fence
Magnetic switch with thermal overload protection
Machined collar on arbor
Outboard bearing
Specifications:

5 HP, 220V, single phase motor
Amps: 27
Arbor speed: 4140 RPM
Rim speed: 13,000 sfpm
Maximum depth of cut @ 90°: 4"
Maximum depth of cut @ 45°: 2-5/8"
Maximum rip capacity: 50"
Powder coated paint
Distance from front of table to blade at maximum cut: 13-1/4"
Distance from front of table to center of blade: 18-1/8"
Overall dimensions: 81-1/2"W x 38-1/2"D x 39-1/2"H
Shipping dimensions: 48"W x 30"D x 40"H
Table height from floor: 34-1/2"
Shipping weight approx.: 615 lbs._


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

It look's like a great saw if I had the money and a way to get it here I would love to have it.I could care less if it was a right tilt or left tilt the fence can go on either side.


----------



## John Langley (Feb 4, 2015)

Right tilt saw have been around for a long time before the left came out , you can work around it .I would never use the lap joint to replace a miter


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It all depends if the joint is visible ...*

A thin edge rabbet will work when you are using straight grain material, and the grain runs lengthwise, in fact it may be less visible than a miter that's is not spot on. Here's what I have in mind, but disregard the locking portion. This is a drawer joint, not a leg joint like Mission style.









The best leg joint:


----------

